# BOCHS: free PC emulator - How to get CDROM support?



## aqsalter (Jul 13, 2002)

I downloaded BOCHS from Apple's site, hoping for a free PC emulator (VPC is _way_ too expensive for normal use IMHO)... but I can't work out how to enable the CDROM... it says something about compiling with --enable CDROM...
Does anybody know more about this?

I know that BOCHS is slower than VPC, but I don't really care... I have a licenced copy of Win95 and would love to be able to run my old programs... 

Ta in advance,
Adam


----------

